

Going All In - bendrucker
https://medium.com/the-healthy-entrepreneur/45d001cb5cbf

======
rjvir
The easiest way to fail is by not going all in - spreading yourself thin and
working on a lot of things part time. Your competitors will run circles around
you and leave you in the dust. Congrats on your decision.

------
bradysullivan
Just used the "Chat with us" feature on the home page. Ben personally
responded. With a smiley face.

I'm sold.

------
jakesilberg
Ben,

Congrats on your decision. It is a brave one for sure. Looking forward to
seeing you keep up the great work.

------
benldonald
excited to see what you'll be able to achieve in the next few months and so
excited to be a part of it!

